# Dog food



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

My boyfriend always buys the dogs Blue Wilderness dog food. Do you guys know any thing about this brand. It looks pretty good and he says its better than Nutro what do you guys think of this food?


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Check out the link. Google is good, Google is great!:clap:

Blue Buffalo - Discover the Best Dog Food and Cat Foods with our Pet Food Comparison Tools

Yes it is better than Nutro. Lots of brands are these days!

I can go on with my sales song and dance I do at work but the info you need is right there on the website. Good luck, it truly is a good food.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

kg420 said:


> My boyfriend always buys the dogs Blue Wilderness dog food. Do you guys know any thing about this brand. It looks pretty good and he says its better than Nutro what do you guys think of this food?


Food is only good when measured against how well your dog tolerates it.
Very expensive food can be just as bad for your dog as Alpo if your dog can not tolerate it. I experienced this with my Mastiffs. Certain holistic dog foods made my dogs have diarrhea.....at $2.00 a pound you don't want your dog have loose stools!...lol 
:flush:


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Food is only good when measured against how well your dog tolerates it.
> Very expensive food can be just as bad for your dog as Alpo if your dog can not tolerate it. I experienced this with my Mastiffs. Certain holistic dog foods made my dogs have diarrhea.....at $2.00 a pound you don't want your dog have loose stools!...lol
> :flush:


That is simply not true. You can not compare any premium/super premium foods to brands like Alpo. Its not just ingredients like meal and grains or even whole meats as the protein sources that should be compared but fillers and preservatives and the source the ingredients is even coming from that must be taken into consideration also.

Your dog must agree with the foods which is why most brands have different flavors and different bases as a protein source and is well worth experimenting with. In your case-for example-say you had him on lamb,... you could have simply switched to chicken etc,...etc assuming he simply couldnt handle the meat provided as the protein source.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Crash pups person said:


> That is simply not true. You can not compare any premium/super premium foods to brands like Alpo. Its not just ingredients like meal and grains or even whole meats as the protein sources that should be compared but fillers and preservatives and the source the ingredients is even coming from that must be taken into consideration also.
> 
> Your dog must agree with the foods which is why most brands have different flavors and different bases as a protein source and is well worth experimenting with. In your case-for example-say you had him on lamb,... you could have simply switched to chicken etc,...etc assuming he simply couldnt handle the meat provided as the protein source.


Is that not what i said?
:hammer::hammer::hammer:
My dogs did poorly on certain foods.
But I feed a food that all my dogs tolerate well now.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Is that not what i said?
> :hammer::hammer::hammer:
> My dogs did poorly on certain foods.
> But I feed a food that all my dogs tolerate well now.


No, not at all!

You made it sound as if lesser quality foods can be used just cause they dont give the dog loose stools. Well just cause the dog does not have diarrhea at the moment and appears to be able to "handle it" does not mean it wont have other complications down the road, some in which are only visible after the dog needs to go for blood work or a X-Ray bud.

If there is a misunderstanding I apologize but thats how it sounds. IMO, no lesser quality food should be used if you truly care about the dog.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Crash pups person said:


> No, not at all!
> 
> You made it sound as if lesser quality foods can be used just cause they dont give the dog loose stools. Well just cause the dog does not have diarrhea at the moment and appears to be able to "handle it" does not mean it wont have other complications down the road, some in which are only visible after the dog needs to go for blood work or a X-Ray bud.
> 
> If there is a misunderstanding I apologize but thats how it sounds. IMO, no lesser quality food should be used if you truly care about the dog.


I would NEVER feed Alpo but truth be told my dogs are healthy. My wife is a brilliant DVM we health screen all our dogs ...cbc chem and all that.

As a matter of fact I have had my boy live healthy and happy on Purina for 13 years. So After wasting money on Solid Gold Beef and Barley, Lamb and rice, Natures Recipe, Chicken Soup for the Blah blah blah....
I settled with Purina and my dogs are happy strong and healthy.
Now please lets not get into a big discussion about Purina. That was not my intention. My point is use the dog food that works for your dog. Not the name brand.
But definitely stay away from Iams, Alpo, Kenelration, and for my dogs diamond foods was a no-go.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

A major concern with it is the source they pull the ingredients from. In fact some brands ( I will not get into detail and name these companies since you asked ; ) ) dont even use the same source in consistency! Some sources hold auctions and sell to the highest bidder cause it contains so much junk processed into the "meal" like beak,... talon and so on. Have you ever heard of GPC cigarettes and the stories of them using tobacco from other companies left on the tables or sweped up from off the floor? Well, lots of these lesser quality feed companies do the same type of sourcing.

Now with the premium brand food you can in most cases be reassured you are getting quality grade ingredients. Thats my point,... aside from some sources using pesticides,... steroids,.. and way to much antibiotics in the live stock. I sell dog food day in and day out. Not for a major company but for a pet supply shop so any opinions can not be biased on my behalf. I must sell it all one way or another. I get taken along to seminars and learn the inside stories about some of the most popular lesser quality commercial foods straight from the source and you would think twice about your choice if we cared to go into detail,... I assure you that. But I respect your request not to.

Again you are correct that not all foods work for every dog but I would still stick to premium lines.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*BACK TO THE OP *



kg420 said:


> My boyfriend always buys the dogs Blue Wilderness dog food. Do you guys know any thing about this brand. It looks pretty good and he says its better than Nutro what do you guys think of this food?


I used Blue Buffalo for a while, but found out that TOTW was more balanced, and grain free at a lower price.

But yes, it is a good food, but it is very rich. Consider the high protein (which is more than some) because if a dog is not active enough, or has kidney problems, the protein content may be too high. But if your dogs are burning off the energy they have, then you should be fine.

As long as your dogs are doing good on it I see no reason to switch. JMO


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanx guys they do good on it and they really like it so I think well keep it.


----------



## gunnybully (Sep 27, 2009)

I have my Gunny on it, and he's been doing well. He didn't tolerate Science Diet at all (and I didn't know any better, that's what was handed to me when I took him home from the shelter), so after about 2-3 weeks, I pulled him off of it and put him on Buffalo Wilderness.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> *BACK TO THE OP *
> 
> I used Blue Buffalo for a while, but found out that TOTW was more balanced, and grain free at a lower price.
> 
> ...


Def agree with that, BB is an excellent high protein food. I would 100% recommended for an active working dog.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

To each their own but I read the ingredints of Blue Bufflo and I was not impressed. In fact neither was my vet. I feed Dick Van Pattens Organic. Vendetta is looking supper on it and it works for us. 

I know plent of dogs that are feed what this board would call lesser food and they look great. In fact I have a friend that shows her dogs and is always winning and her dosg eat Tuffy's dog food. Sassy ( german shepherd) was number 2 in the UKC last year.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I show in and ARBA and NAKC and next year I may show in the UKC and I feed Purina EN.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think your dogs look great. I know lots of dogs on Purina and are fine looking dogs.

Lots of Hunters on the lab boards feed Purina EN and Purina One formulas.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

EN is definitely better than regular Purina but to be perfectly honest I would not call it premium food. Then again my dogs didn't do well on premium food so this turned out better for them.


----------



## PhilNPetey (Oct 26, 2009)

Although its hard to find, i use Origen with Petey and he eats it likes its his last meal every feeding.

On a side note on Origen,the 1 place in town that actually has it said they werent going to let any more distributers carry it becasue it was flying off shelves.Does that even make sense?If its selling why not

The place i buy it from also has very small bags (1-2 meals) to test if your dog likes it for $1.99


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I show in and ARBA and NAKC and next year I may show in the UKC and I feed Purina EN.


In the long run it is not the best for the dog, Purina dump many things in their foods that aren't good for the dogs. With such a beautiful specimen I would go the extra mile to feed it something better, even going raw would be better than Purina.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I appreciate your opinion, however we get blood work (cbc chem, thyroid...etc)
twice a year and are very happy with this food. My late Biggie was a testament to how good Purina is since he and our other (past) family dogs lived many happy healthy years using Purina Dog Chow along with(olive oil or fish oil depending on season),table scraps, raw foods, and or missing link added to the food.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I appreciate your opinion, however we get blood work (cbc chem, thyroid...etc)
> twice a year and are very happy with this food. My late Biggie was a testament to how good Purina is since he and our other (past) family dogs lived many happy healthy years using Purina Dog Chow along with(olive oil or fish oil depending on season),table scraps, raw foods, and or missing link added to the food.


So what you are saying he wasn't only on Purina then:roll: I know a dog that lived 16+ years on table scraps..


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> So what you are saying he wasn't only on Purina then:roll: I know a dog that lived 16+ years on table scraps..


Exactly...I dont believe that there is any prepared dog food that can provide all the nutrition a dog needs.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> In the long run it is not the best for the dog, Purina dump many things in their foods that aren't good for the dogs. With such a beautiful specimen I would go the extra mile to feed it something better, even going raw would be better than Purina.


Exactly. I have seen lots of pets " look good " on the outside and again its all on the inside.

My Ferret just passed yesterday cause of a Insolinoma. You would have never thought after six years anything was wrong. When it came down to it a lesser quality food was what did the damage. Now Im not using a different type of animal to set a example Im just saying. Its not whats on the outside its what lies within. The Insolinoma was developed do to too many sugars and carbs found in the food. Not just plain sugars and carbs that are stated on the bag but sugars and carbs that were in some of the so easily available ingredients that lots of these brands use. The added benefit of being able to easily monitor things like that and not just blind faith by trusting food companies tell the truth is why I encourage Raw diets.

On the other hand, I have seen some "poor looking" pets do better and were actually way healthier than some that looked like $1M dollars!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Crash pups person said:


> Exactly. I have seen lots of pets " look good " on the outside and again its all on the inside.
> 
> My Ferret just passed yesterday cause of a Insolinoma. You would have never thought after six years anything was wrong. When it came down to it a lesser quality food was what did the damage. Now Im not using a different type of animal to set a example Im just saying. Its not whats on the outside its what lies within. The Insolinoma was developed do to too many sugars and carbs found in the food. Not just plain sugars and carbs that are stated on the bag but sugars and carbs that were in some of the so easily available ingredients that lots of these brands use. The added benefit of being able to easily monitor things like that and not just blind faith by trusting food companies tell the truth is why I encourage Raw diets.
> 
> On the other hand, I have seen some "poor looking" pets do better and were actually way healthier than some that looked like $1M dollars!


You are wrong...ferrets die young of cancers all the time.
So just for the sake of curiosity....what would you test for in order to make the determination that inside my dogs are sick bodies? Considering I test CBC Chem, allergy panels, and xray hips elbows and do echocardigrams...what is it yu think I am missing? You have to realize that I am not just someonesaying that I have done "xyz for a long time so it must be right" no I am saying I have done it with outstanding results.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> You are wrong...ferrets die young of cancers all the time.
> So just for the sake of curiosity....what would you test for in order to make the determination that inside my dogs are sick bodies? Considering I test CBC Chem, allergy panels, and xray hips elbows and do echocardigrams...what is it yu think I am missing? You have to realize that I am not just someonesaying that I have done "xyz for a long time so it must be right" no I am saying I have done it with outstanding results.


What? Wrong? Why would they just die of cancer all the time? Just cause cancer is? No cause something is causing it to be! Again, just a example of what lies within! Thats like saying Americans die of lung cancer, not cause they smoke but just because they die of cancer all the time.

Now you even admitted yourself at a later post you feed EN as well as other foods. What is your point? I find no premise! I dont think your missing anything and if what you say is true I would owe it to the following routine, not to Purina.

davidfitness83, summed it up perfectly.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Crash pups person said:


> What? Wrong? Why would they just die of cancer all the time? Just cause cancer is? No cause something is causing it to be! Again, just a example of what lies within! Thats like saying Americans die of lung cancer, not cause they smoke but just because they die of cancer all the time.
> 
> Now you even admitted yourself at a later post you feed EN as well as other foods. What is your point? I find no premise! I dont think your missing anything and if what you say is true I would owe it to the following routine, not to Purina.
> 
> davidfitness83, summed it up perfectly.


http://www.ferretcentral.org/faq/med/lymph.html
"Lymphosarcoma is the most common hematopoetic neoplasm in the ferret as well as in most other animal species, and in ferrets, the most common malignancy. While there's a fair amount of literature available on this disease, we actually know very little, and unfortunately, save few cases.

This neoplasm certainly appears to be on the rise. Practitioners and pathologists alike report an increased incidence of lymphosarcoma over the last few years - up to one to two cases weekly in some practices. While the increased incidence of lymphosarcoma and occasional clustering of cases has led to speculation of a viral cause, to date, a causative agent has not been isolated."

One reason is that they are not meant for captivity and captive breeding has produced unhealthy specimen.

They are cute fun pets but sadly they are not famous for living long. Before I fed EN, of which I only feed because we get a giant discount, we fed Purina Dog Chow, table scraps, and raw bones and meats. I don't believe any one food has it all.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> *One reason is that they are not meant for captivity. *They are cute fun pets but sadly they are not famous for living long. Before I fed EN, of which I only feed because we get a giant discount, we fed Purina Dog Chow, table scraps, and raw bones and meats. I don't believe any one food has it all.


Game show buzzer means wrong answer!

They have been popular for centuries! It is cause of the recent boom in commercial kibble for Ferrets and a misunderstand for dietary requirements equaling a bunch of garbage not fit for something so strict of a carnivores stomach and health. _Once again revolving around unnecessary fillers and additives to cut the cost of cheap commercialized foods.
_
So, you are saying you only feed a special requirements food just cause you get a discount and not cause your 100% fit and healthy dog generally needs it, which is its intention?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Crash pups person said:


> Game show buzzer means wrong answer!
> 
> They have been popular for centuries! It is cause of the recent boom in commercial kibble for Ferrets and a misunderstand for dietary requirements equaling a bunch of garbage not fit for something so strict of a carnivores stomach and health. _Once again revolving around unnecessary fillers and additives to cut the cost of cheap commercialized foods.
> _
> So, you are saying you only feed a special requirements food just cause you get a discount and not cause your 100% fit and healthy dog generally needs it, which is its intention?


EN is a complete food in that any dog can eat it.
My wife gets it at cost from the clinic in which she is a vet.
We feed it because it is a good food with good ingredients that costs us less than $15 a bag. I have no reason to say my dogs don't have health issues. If you came to see them you could answer the question yourself.
I have nothing to prove. You can take it or leave it. I would put you to the test if you would like. Bring yourdg and pick one of mine and test whatever you want from bloodwork to catch work. My dogs are top quality dogs with health and good temperaments to boot. :roll:


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

I would love to, however past experience with such _dares_ so many people fall back on on the web such as these are not good. Chances are you live to far away from me to make it worth any difference:clap:.

I also have a 3 week old pup and would have to admit that at this stage any pairing of blood work favoring me or not would be considered inconclusive.

I was just answering the OPs questions and I was also respecting your request. Dont take it to heart and blow it up.

I deal with stuff like this all the time and in the end I live by one motto: Its not mine so why should I care?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Crash pups person said:


> I would love to, however past experience with such _dares_ so many people fall back on on the web such as these are not good. Chances are you live to far away from me to make it worth any difference:clap:.
> 
> I also have a 3 week old pup and would have to admit that at this stage any pairing of blood work favoring me or not would be considered inconclusive.
> 
> ...


You insulted my integrity and the health of my animals.
Now you say that I wouldnt follow up?
I assure you I have nothing to hide.
You can catch me at a Rarities dog show this spring to get a good look at my dogs. By the way I live in CT.
I dont "blow up" over this stuff.....I just say come over any time and see my dogs for your self.

I guess I should add that I do not breed pit bulls because I can not improve the breed any and frankly....there are too many pit bull breeders in this world.

Please don't think I am beefing with you.
I am passionate about my dogs And my integrity.


----------

